# Mirror Posts



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For some reason my post on this thread has mirrored itself as the next post viewtopic.php?f=19&t=310328 if I change anythng on either post it changes them both , wierd or what


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Very strange. I've deleted one and they both went :?

Rocking the orange again I see


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> Very strange. I've deleted one and they both went :?
> 
> Rocking the orange again I see


For the moment


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

So Andrew you also have an alternative reality m8 lol


----------

